# All plants doing well except for Hygrophila pinnatifida



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like the looks of that plant, but I totally failed with it. Mine just melted all the way to gone. I think it needs high levels of potassium. As far as I know dosing extra K won't hurt anything in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Joren,

My wife and I enjoyed our visit to Brussels may years ago; you live in a beautiful country.

My experience with H. pinnatifida is that it likes medium / high light and CO2. If there are surface plants remove them. If there is a brighter spot in the tank you may consider moving the stems. I have also found that this plant really needs to establish a root system before it starts to take hold (Bolbitis is like that for me as well). It could still take off but right now is just putting its growth into a good root system.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Try and tie 1 of your plants to driftwood, mine always grow better epiphytic like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

